# Installing new ADATA SX8200 PRO makes strange behaviour in my system



## ExplodingCaps (Jul 3, 2020)

Spec is:
8700k
Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 (support 3 nvme drive by disabling some sata port)
970 EVO  PLUS 500GB (top m.2 slot, and also is my bootdrive)
Patriot VPN100 m.2 nvme 2TB (bottom m.2 slot)
850 evo 500gb (mid m.2 slot) got replaced by this ADATA SX8200 PRO
corsair hx850i psu
Windows 10 Pro

So I got my new ADATA SX8200 PRO 1TB nvme pcie gen 3 in a good deal to replace my 850 EVO SATA M.2 500GB. When I installed it in the first time, my windows 10 (in my 970 evo plus) is refused to boot, and then I checked in the bios, there were only 2 drive in nvme controller, it was my 970 plus and patriot vpn100.

And then I tried to troubleshoot it by plugged them one by one. So I managed to get it worked, and I began to move my game to my adata drive. In the next restart, my adata is no longer detected by bios, and my windows didn't detected it too. It can made my windows refuse to boot (infinite loading time in windows), or it can boot but it can't detected my adata drive, or it can boot and detected my 3 nvme drives.

Another strange behaviour is when I download my game to my adata drive (when it worked), suddenly it just like got unplugged, other file can't be oppened and windows 10 stopped recognized it. And in the event viewer, windows reported fatal error on hardware, and stornvme error that said "The driver detected a controller error on \Device\RaidPort0 (I never turned on raid though, and the raid is off in my bios)

When it worked, i test it with crystaldiskmark and the result is fine, just like what they advertised.

Things I did to trouble shoot:
1. update bios to f15a (newest), no avail
2. disable/enable sata controller, no avail
3. updating intel chipset driver, no avail
4. Just installed 970 evo plus and this adata drive in different m.2 slot, worked fine (but in some test, windows refused to boot)
5. Just Installed my 970 evo plus and patriot vpn100 in different m.2 slot, always worked fine just as it should be.
6. Installed my 3 nvme drive in different slot of m.2, no avail (sometime it worked, by the next restart the problem came back, and the one that not got detected is always the adata regardless where it got installed in different m.2 slot)

Is this the pch lane issue? or nvme controller in my board is just defective? Since I used my 850 evo sata m.2 in 3 years and had no problem whatsoever. Or the this my new adata drive is defective?

Any Idea guys?


----------



## theonek (Jul 3, 2020)

adata - for some works, for other - not so lucky. Why didn't you take again samsung evo or wd black m2 drive? At least didnt have encounter a single problem with these....


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 3, 2020)

Sounds like the ADATA is defective or not plugged into the M.2 slot properly.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2020)

You're aware that some of the slots on that board are share, right? Check the manual.


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Jul 3, 2020)

theonek said:


> adata - for some works, for other - not so lucky. Why didn't you take again samsung evo or wd black m2 drive? At least didnt have encounter a single problem with these....



Well, I guess i called it beginner bad luck lol. It's on a deal though, 970 evo plus in my country is 100 usd more expensive than this.



Assimilator said:


> Sounds like the ADATA is defective or not plugged into the M.2 slot properly.



I thought about that too, but I'm not sure why defective product can deliver advertised speed.



TheLostSwede said:


> You're aware that some of the slots on that board are share, right? Check the manual.



Well, I'm very very aware that this board have shared bandwith with other port and I already read the manual multiple times before purchased this product. Top m.2 slot are sharing bandwidth with sata 4 and 5 (wether it used nvme or sata), the mid share bandwidth with sata 0 IF only it plugged with sata m.2 not nvme (it support both nvme and sata m.2), and bottom slot m.2 share bandwidth with pch pcie lane x4 (bottom pcie slot) and only supports nvme drive. I'm only have 1 gpu in the top slot pcie, and I'm not using any sata port. So, I'm sure this board can natively support 3 nvme drive. Afterall, I said I tried to disable all sata port and sata controller, but have the same result.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2020)

Seems like you've done your due diligence then. Most likely a borked drive. DOA happens.


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Jul 3, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Seems like you've done your due diligence then. Most likely a borked drive. DOA happens.



I'm afraid so, well I guess it's time to rma this literally bad boy, lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2020)

ExplodingCaps said:


> I'm afraid so, well I guess it's time to rma this literally bad boy, lol.



I had similar problems with an ADATA 8200 Pro. In my case, the drive just wasn't sitting right in the M.2 slot.  I think ADATA's little notch for the screw is a little bigger than normal, and it allows the drive to be installed slightly crooked.  So the pins don't make full contact.

My problems were fixed by taking the drive out and putting it back in, making sure the drive was very well pushed into the M.2 slot.


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Jul 3, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I had similar problems with an ADATA 8200 Pro. In my case, the drive just wasn't sitting right in the M.2 slot.  I think ADATA's little notch for the screw is a little bigger than normal, and it allows the drive to be installed slightly crooked.  So the pins don't make full contact.
> 
> My problems were fixed by taking the drive out and putting it back in, making sure the drive was very well pushed into the M.2 slot.




Thanks for the input! Too bad I already rma it, and it will takes roughly 1 week to get it back here. I'll consider your advice once I get it back.


----------

